# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Codebase 5.0(about 1995 year)

## alextam

Hello, 

I need header files(*.h) from Codebase 5.0. I know it is really old, but I really need it. 

May be someone looks to his archive files and try to find it? d4all.h is example of such file.

----------


## GeoffB17

I know it's nearly 4 years ago, but I can help.  Just joined this forrum!

I have CodeBase 5.0 - I still use it, I still have supported systems.   I know that the header files I have are valid.  They still work fine for me.

Still need?

----------

